# Garmin 130 vs 530?



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

Still using my ancient Edge 500 but want an upgrade. I think 130 is all I need but unsure. I like to track rides, use power when on road bike and load on to Strava. Do both automatically sync to Strava without plugging into computer and uploading?


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Had a 130 and it was a bit too small, and got a 530 instead. Both upload via wifi or if paired to phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

TazMini said:


> Had a 130 and it was a bit too small, and got a 530 instead. Both upload via wifi or if paired to phone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with Taz, the 530 might be a good option.

Easiest way to upload a completed workout is via the Garmin Connect Mobile app on a smartphone. The app uses a BlueTooth connection to the device, the ride goes up to the Garmin Connect web app, that sends it to Strava.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

130 does not use wifi.
130 screen is the same size as the 500 but much clearer.


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

NordieBoy said:


> 130 does not use wifi.
> 130 screen is the same size as the 500 but much clearer.


So hate to be ignorant but if 130 doesn't use WiFi will I still to to plug unit into computer to load rides?


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Unbrockenchain said:


> So hate to be ignorant but if 130 doesn't use WiFi will I still to to plug unit into computer to load rides?


No, it will use the BlueTooth connection to the Garmin Connect app on a smartphone.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

If you have a power meter or you’re interested in the newer Garmin features, like training status and recovery, the 130 is not compatible with any of those features.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The 130 does do recovery and training status still shows up in the phone app.
It's missing things like left/right balance and pedaling smoothness etc.

The 130 plus also does Flow, Grit, Airtime and Climb Pro. I do like Climb Pro.

I swap between a 130, 130+, 935, Stages L10 and Stages L50 depending on the information levels I want on screen for that specific ride or if a ride has a higher chance of smashing a head unit...


----------

